# Counterfeit Stihl saws



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 14, 2011)

A serious problem, with a typical over the top news report


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

whatever. I want one, lol. especially this 070 replica http://www.chinajulico.com/big.php?pid=32

To be fair. some of these knockoffs aren't being sold as the real deal, but there are people who are buying the obvious fakes and making them look more like the real thing by adding the Stihl or Husky name, etc.

I like how the guy said that it's the shoddiest chainsaw that he's ever seen. He must not get out much. I bet I can find worse.

edit: also, I kept waiting to hear about these supposed injuries. Not that I like waiting until something bad happens to do something about it, but if that many are out there, then where are the injuries from them exploding, busting, and falling apart???


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree Danno- safety features/shutoffs etc are nice, but working safely is what really saves you.  For the sake of the news they have to act like a chainbrake failing is like your car brakes failing.

The important thing here is that if you think you're getting a deal on ebay... caveat emptor


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

Definitely, AP. That's the biggest point of this. Stihl doesn't come cheaply. Would I use a saw that looks like a Stihl, but is not? You bet, as long as I don't actually think it's a Stihl and as long as I didn't pay for a Stihl. How pissed would you be if you bought a 350 dollar Stihl knockoff that saved you 200 bucks vs the real thing, but at the same time cost you $150 more than the exact same chinese saw in the color red? Man, I'd be angry, that's for sure!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 14, 2011)

I cannot afford cheap tools, especially ones that I abuse like I do with my 260


----------



## smokinj (Dec 14, 2011)

Bet I would blow one up pretty quick, or at the very least break it. Saw setting in the truck taking up wood space is like riding a moped!


----------



## Kenster (Dec 14, 2011)

We should not be buying ANY knockoffs with name brand labels on them.  It's illegal, for one thing.  And it undermines the legitimate manufacturers.   If a fellow wants a saw that is $200 cheaper than Stihl, fine!  Let him buy a Huskey or Poulon or Craftsman or whatever.   But not a poorly made knockoff made to look like a top shelf chainsaw.


----------



## Giles (Dec 14, 2011)

If it's MADE IN CHINA--it's junk and I don't need it, at any price


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

Giles said:
			
		

> If it's MADE IN CHINA--it's junk and I don't need it, at any price


I better go rip the carbs off of my chainsaws then... Darnit. I wish I knew it was junk before I spent good money on a Stihl!
For your consideration:






Says Stihl and China all on the same part!


----------



## Kenster (Dec 14, 2011)

These days it's hard to avoid any product made in China when there are very few things produced in the U.S. anymore.   But I do have a problem with China counterfeiting 
virtually any product made anywhere else in the world.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Giles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To late its already strip! lol


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 14, 2011)

Should have known when they referred to it as a "calbulatol" in the manual


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> These days it's hard to avoid any product made in China when there are very few things produced in the U.S. anymore.   But I do have a problem with China counterfeiting
> virtually any product made anywhere else in the world.


you can build something to look like it, but if you steal patents and especially the NAME its a big no-no. I follow you on this one Kenster.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> To late its already strip! lol


that poor little MS170 probably wouldn't be in a million pieces if it wasn't for stupid chinese parts ruining the whole thing. Should be running by the end of next week. still waiting on the crank to show up.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 14, 2011)

Carbs are over rated any way.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing about working on the small one means you will be bad @ss at the bigger ones! 200t comes along your ready!


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Carbs are over rated any way.


Agreed.

mouthful of fuel and air. swish it around like mouthwash. Spit. repeat 12,000 times per minute.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 14, 2011)

My apology to the over-sensitive . . . This is the correct Chinese junk . . .


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 14, 2011)

There's an outfit out on Long Island that advertises on Craigs List. I think they are selling the same ones as STAR brand. Is this the saw that Brother Bart bought?
http://www.prostarequipment.com/gas-power-tools.php


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Dec 14, 2011)

[quote author="Danno77" date="1323894608"]whatever. I want one, lol. especially this 070 replica http://www.chinajulico.com/big.php?pid=32



Are those available anywhere here? I seldom need more saw than my 310, so seldom in fact that saw would quite likely last me the rest of my life.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

Stephen in SoKY said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen one that is being sold except for the illegal fake ones. I hear you can contact the company and they'll sell you a "test saw" for you to decide if you'd like to order a "lot". I think by the time it's said and done it's just under $600 to your door. Seems like a lot for a chinese copy, but i bet it's about the cheapest 100+cc saw out there.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Stephen in SoKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats worse than needing a 100+cc saw to get the job done and its broke? Using a 60cc good saw to Finnish it! lol


----------



## Giles (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Giles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently I was not clear with my statement.
Harley Davidson motorcycles and virtually all automobiles have china made junk.
However thy are not counterfit parts and, with HD, the engine is not China built!
I would be more concerned with the internal workings of the powertrain then the carburetor or other items!


----------



## nate379 (Dec 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHAA!

I have an imported from China plasma cutter and the manual is rather interesting.  I have referred to it as the Changlish version (Chinese and English)



			
				Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Should have known when they referred to it as a "calbulatol" in the manual


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAA!
> 
> I have an imported from China plasma cutter and the manual is rather interesting.  I have referred to it as the Changlish version (Chinese and English)
> 
> ...


I wanna know who writes those directions. They are generally garbage. 

"Please take you into consideration the on switch to product begin working. Product stopping to be done by switch using fingers to be off position if desired."


----------



## gzecc (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> NATE379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to work for a Japanese manufacturer. They also had issues with their manuals (English). The American counter parts would never tell them though.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 14, 2011)

Unless I'm mistaken, all of the Apple products are designed in the US and made in China.  Clearly junk...?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Unless I'm mistaken, all of the Apple products are designed in the US and made in China.  Clearly junk...?


Yes. (posted from my junky iPad.)


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 14, 2011)

The orange Chusky is still running strong after a tuning job. I had forgotten what a two stroke tuning wiz I am. It is a counterfeit of some big brand saw named "Chainsaw 5200".  :lol: 

No problem with the manual language. It is a carbon copy of the old RedMax manual that the saw is a copy of. Written in Engrish.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 14, 2011)

Is the one you bought the same as the STAR saws that I posted?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 14, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Is the one you bought the same as the STAR saws that I posted?



Exact same saws. In fact you can search till you turn green and you will find that all of them are all the same saws with just different bar lengths and piston stroke. The piston fits the ones from 33cc to 52cc. All copies of the older Redmax/Zenoah G3200.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 13, 2012)

All of these imported from China knock-off saws are illegal to import into the US any more. Thay are banned by the EPA. We have the same goons trying to sell them on CL here in the PNW, and they ship them direct from China. They are swamped with these cheap saws in Oz, where they pay between 1.5 and 2 times what we pay for Stihl saws here. If you think Stihls are too spendy, go overseas and try to buy them with the weak dollar! 

Lots of saw parts, including Stihl saw parts, are being made in China now. At least Stihl has higher tolerances and they insure that the parts work, even if they are made in China. Same with Husky and other saw brands. Forester was sold and the new bars are all made in China now, and they are JUNK! GB was also bought and they tell me down under that the newer GB bars are made in China now, and they are said to be junk. Many aftermarket piston and cylinder kits are made in China as well. Some work OK, many do not. Most last maybe half as long as the OEM factory Stihl P&Cs;. I prefer the Mahle engines myself.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 13, 2012)

StihlHead said:
			
		

> All of these imported from China knock-off saws are illegal to import into the US any more. Thay are banned by the EPA. We have the same goons trying to sell them on CL here in the PNW, and they ship them direct from China. They are swamped with these cheap saws in Oz, where they pay between 1.5 and 2 times what we pay for Stihl saws here. If you think Stihls are too spendy, go overseas and try to buy them with the weak dollar!
> 
> Lots of saw parts, including Stihl saw parts, are being made in China now. At least Stihl has higher tolerances and they insure that the parts work, even if they are made in China. Same with Husky and other saw brands. Forester was sold and the new bars are all made in China now, and they are JUNK! GB was also bought and they tell me down under that the newer GB bars are made in China now, and they are said to be junk. Many aftermarket piston and cylinder kits are made in China as well. Some work OK, many do not. Most last maybe half as long as the OEM factory Stihl P&Cs;. I prefer the Mahle engines myself.



The Chinese are capable of manufacturing on whatever quality level they _choose_.  More often than not they choose to cater to Americans looking for a "good deal" on a something, whatever that may be.


----------

